# Job after 55 years old. Senior Community Service Employment Program



## Robert59 (Dec 12, 2014)

Is this a very good service to help find people that is over 55 years old a job? 


The Senior Community Service Employment Program (SCSEP) is a community service and work-based job training program for older Americans. Authorized by the Older Americans Act, the program provides training for low-income, unemployed seniors. Participants also have access to employment assistance through American Job Centers.

http://www.doleta.gov/seniors/


----------



## halalu (Dec 12, 2014)

They put your name on a list and you have to wait for a call. It can take forever to get that call. The decision is according to your income


----------

